# Took a private lesson today



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

It was actually a group lesson where I was the only registered student, but hey I'll take it 

Anyway, I've been complaining about handling steeps (in another thread) so I asked the instructor about that. So we went to a nice steep pitch and worked on C turns. Turns out I have the following problems:

1) I open my stance a bit on toeside. Not much, but enough to be a potential problem.
2) My C turns are too open
3) my C turns are too long
4) I don't use enough flexion and extension in the turns.

Anyway, took maybe 10 minutes to get me doing it right and the difference was immediate and very very gratifying. I could _feel_ the difference going down Sterns. Way more control. That paid for the whole lesson, and everything else after that was bonus as far as I was concerned.

Most of the rest of the lesson was about finding new runs and trails on Seymour.

Anyway, I'm a fan of lessons. At least one per year. And I'll be doing another at the beginning of next season (assuming we get a season  ) just to get a refresher.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Take another one at Whistler


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

$430 for 3 hours. Ummmmmmm.....


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

No, the MAX4 lesson is way cheaper. I think it's only 180ish for whole day.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Whistler Blackcomb - Snow School - Max 4 Group Lessons


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

what the fuck is a C turn?


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

sweet I had planned to take a lesson this year but just too much powder on offer

will go for one next year


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> what the fuck is a C turn?


Its a Canook turn eh.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Its half of an s-turn.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> ...Anyway, took maybe 10 minutes to get me doing it right and the difference was immediate and very very gratifying. I could _feel_ the difference going down Sterns. Way more control. That paid for the whole lesson, and everything else after that was bonus as far as I was concerned.
> 
> Most of the rest of the lesson was about finding new runs and trails on Seymour.
> 
> Anyway, I'm a fan of lessons. At least one per year. And I'll be doing another at the beginning of next season (assuming we get a season  ) just to get a refresher.


!!Congrat's!! It feels _amazing_ to get past that feeling of "Just Can't Get This!!!" doesn't it? 

I did the same sorta thing this season for riding switch! I was OK @ getting reversed & riding it out straight, but I could only go for a heel side turn while switch. _EVERY_ time I tried to go toe side, "WIPE OUT"!!! _!!Every Freakin' Time"!!!_

The day before the end of my Vacation, I took a lesson,.. Just one hour,.. after that & after getting a few really good tips from the instructor,.. My next time out I was doing the local blues riding them switch from top to bottom!! (HOT DAMN!! & Yippie!!) 

Three days riding later & I was confidant enough to go for some moving "Spins" Genuine Spins! Not just linked 180's!! Did them CW & CCW without crashing ONCE!!!!! (...I now know that those are some "Basic Buttering" moves!!!)

I'm with you,.. When your Stuck?,.. (..or "Suck"!!  ) Lessons *RULE*!!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Congrats on the breakthrough! Sounds a lot like what I recommended to you in that other thread. As you learn to just be more dynamic in your riding, these turns can be opened up a bit more to be these shallower open ended S turns. In avalanche terrain, the full C turn can get you killed.


It pretty much is. But as you say, there's a difference between talking about it and seeing it. Or having someone watch you and comment.

Also, and I think this is an underappreciated aspect of lessons, just following the instructor and learning the best path for handling the terrain is a huge win.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

skip11 said:


> Whistler Blackcomb - Snow School - Max 4 Group Lessons


That's group lessons, which is not what my wife was looking for. However, I think I'd take one of those next season whenever we're back up in Whistler. I think there are benefits to riding in a group - at least at advanced levels. For one thing, you tend to 'push' each other. (Of course I say this never having tried it  )


----------

